# wheel offset



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

i was wonderin what the wheel offset is for B13 SE-Rs.
i've asked around but always get different answer.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Not a 100% on this, but I wanna say 40mm offset


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

well i did some research and found out that the B13 has a stock offset of 38mm. thanx for your help man


----------



## hpro123 (Apr 30, 2002)

I do not know where you found the 38mm but it is highly unlikely.

Check 

http://www.se-r.net/tire_wheel/tire_sizes.html

Chris


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

i found the 38mm number in one of the articles from SCC. but i guess its wrong.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

www.se-r.net it will have all you need about the classic, that is how I found all the basic info about my car


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Offset is stamped into wheel on inside face.


----------

